
Unlocking the census (data) - mooreds
https://censuslooker.com/
======
PaulHoule
Cool but I cannot believe how long it took to load.

~~~
mooreds
Yes. I didn't measure it, but I'm guessing there was a heck of a lot of
javascript loading.

Too slow to be more than a curiosity, I'm afraid.

